# Magic Detail • Civic Type-R Turbo • Minor Correction • Featured in FastCar



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey all,

This is my first studio post, so I'd like to first and foremost say "Hello" to DW! :wave:

Secondly, I am on Facebook and Twitter, so if you would like to follow me for daily updates and offers you are more than welcome to do so - the links for both, and my website, are in my signature.

I have lots of interesting cars and various work of mine to show everyone throughout my stay, and I figure this awesome Civic Type-R Turbo as featured recently in FastCar magazine might be an ideal starting point. Believed to be pushing IRO 500hp from the original K20 iVTEC motor!!

It was booked in for my Enhancement (minor correction) package which looks after the interior, engine bay, and also the paintwork/wheels/glass. The paint is treated to a single stage machine polish to achieve optimum results in terms of correction and gloss without the expense of full correction and of course to leave behind a hologram free finish, fully protected with a boutique wax..

So, here is the car as it was delivered to me. I had two days to turn this around 



















Bonnet was popped because I had already taken a look at the engine bay to determine a course of action... and given the nature of the car, curiosity got the better of me.

Started with a pre-wash foam..










Worked my way around all the badges, window gaps and all the nooks and crannies with a soft detailing brush to flick out any dirt.. I then proceeded with a luxury ph-neutral wash using CG Maxi Suds, after which I decontaminated the paintwork - Iron-X followed by Tardis..










Then I clayed the paint before another foaming session (and later dried).










Damage assessment...










Q. what sort of damage are we looking at here??










more damage..










Now time for some 50/50's and before/after images - the paint was given a single stage finishing polish with possibly the lightest combination you will find.. got to love soft Honda paint!
































































The paintwork was protected using Mitchell & King 'Philip' wax..










Glass sealed using G|Techniq G3.










Engine bay was given a quick wipedown with a damp cloth and a bit of APC in the more stubborn areas, but due to the complex nature of the turbo conversion and traction control electonics etc I was reluctant to get more involved here and didn't want to pressure wash or steam clean the engine bay.. but it still looked alot cleaner afterwards, but not as good as I would have preferred.










The finished product.









































































And finally..










Thanks for looking! All questions, comments and feedback are welcome 

Matt.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work what was used for polishing stage?


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been following your work for some time on Facebook and your level of work is absolutely fantastic :thumb: is that the Pizza Van in the background of the 4th from last picture


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice work mate! That thing must be a BEAST!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job mate


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for your comments and feedback everyone, it's greatly appreciated.



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work what was used for polishing stage?


Thank you  the combination was 3M Ultrafina on a 3M blue finishing pad, with a rotary.



StuartyD said:


> I've been following your work for some time on Facebook and your level of work is absolutely fantastic :thumb: is that the Pizza Van in the background of the 4th from last picture


Thank you dude and yes that's the Pizza van from yesterday :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic machine


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome work dude! I follow your work over on civinfo


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Nice work.

Quick question though - what is that yellow staining on the left of the left-hand exhaust?


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looking good man i am big honda lover. ans welcome to dw. 

callum


----------



## _Chris.T_ (Dec 28, 2012)

Some would say the spoiler ruins it but I think the whole car looks mint


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Looks great, top work as well. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you guys.

Remember those on my facebook will get a first look at whatever I'm working on, so make sure you find the page and hit 'like' :thumb:



Farquhar said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Quick question though - what is that yellow staining on the left of the left-hand exhaust?


Yes, no problem - the yellow staining on the left exhaust exit was a bit annoying and let the back end down slightly. In a nutshell, as this car is running ~500hp, naturally it generates alot of heat, the left exit is actually where the exhaust is because there's only one pipe (the right hand one is a silhouette!), and unfortunately the plastics and paintwork has been damaged considerably by the heat from the exhaust gasses due to multiple dyno runs and general driving.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice car


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great car! Love the fastcar feature. Good work!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely stuff. It's had some serious money spent on it though. That kit has got to be ludicrous money being a non mugen Civic.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Vtec yoooo! 

Stunning car. Looks great in white


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Great turn around pal, last pic is very nice


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely..indeed a turbo car


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

top work love the car is it a standand kit


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ it's wearing a Mugen bodykit = serious ££'s 

good to see you on here Matt :thumb:


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

lovely car and great work :buffer::argie:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great work! styling is a bit much for me personally but i bet its a right weapon!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice motor that


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for all your comments. It's certainly 'different', 500hp is not to be sniffed at! I got taken out for a passenger ride on completion and can honestly say it goes as well as it looks! Makes you think what Honda could have created with this car if they weren't so focussed on retaining a naturally aspirated motor.



ffrs1444 said:


> top work love the car is it a standand kit


As mentioned by Kev it's got a Mugen bodykit on - some serious coin!! But unlike replica kits it's very solid and well built! Those spoilers are worth a small fortune :doublesho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Itsme (Mar 31, 2012)

I've seen your work on civinfo and I'm well impressed


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like a proper pocket rocket!


----------

